# My HT Setup



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are some pics of my setup.

Sony KDL 46W4100
Pioneer VSX 1020 K
Polk CS10 Centre
Polk RTI4 Bookshelf Fronts
The old HTIB for surrounds (x4) 7.1 setup
Motorola Hi Def Sat
Toshiba DVD
PS3 Fat 80 gig
Nintendo Wii


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Picked up a new to me audio stand/rack and I also got my new 360 slim. Just wanted to share the new stuff.


----------



## makudon007 (Sep 14, 2010)

oh..yah..short and nice room HT


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice setup I had the same Sony TV it was grate.... 

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great & Nice Room to enjoy movies! :bigsmile:


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! Comfy. I would route that white cable coming out from your equipment rack better though.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

The white cable is my Ipod cable for my AVR. Great receiver but why they did not put that option in the rear is beyond me. I dont use it now because i got an airport express and can stream wireless from my itunes library. ;D
Thanks for the comment.


----------

